
Europe sees warmest winter since records began - reddotX
https://www.euronews.com/2020/03/06/europe-sees-warmest-winter-since-records-began
======
perfunctory
In case somebody is wondering about the significance of a temperature record

[https://books.google.com/books?id=N0FLSOmeFPsC&pg=PT59](https://books.google.com/books?id=N0FLSOmeFPsC&pg=PT59)

Bottom line: records are extremely rare if events occur at random. If new
records become far more common than the harmonic series predicts, then this is
telling us that annual climatic events are no longer independent annual events
but are beginning to form part of a systematic non-random trend.

------
bsaul
from post "1924-25 was similarly warm, with a couple of degrees above the
climate at that time"

so was it or was it not the warmest since records began ( and by how much) ? i
don't get it..

~~~
myrion
It was the warmest since records began.

'24-'25 was just similarly much warmer than average at that time. Winters that
are 3-4 degrees above average happen every so often. However, since the
average is now much higher than a hundred years ago, it was still much warmer
than back then.

------
Claudus
They did just switch from ERA-Interim to ERA5 data source, April 2019.

[https://climate.copernicus.eu/era5-new-dataset-monthly-
clima...](https://climate.copernicus.eu/era5-new-dataset-monthly-climate-
bulletin)

------
jsnider3
Have we considered doing something about global warming?

~~~
toron123
Europe is doing quite a lot compared to others, especially China, USA and
India.

~~~
bpfrh
Not really, Germany for example, knows the plans they decided on won't work.

Austria has afaik still growing co2 emissions.

Don't know about other countries but at the moment if feels like europe talks
a lot but doesn't do much.

~~~
clarry
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/15/World_fo...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/15/World_fossil_carbon_dioxide_emissions_six_top_countries_and_confederations.png)

EU stands out as the one line that has been trending down.

------
pgillc
I tried hard to resist how unusually warm March (and February) has felt.

------
chrisco255
Can anyone explain how the Northern Hemisphere has snow mass more than two
standard deviations above median this winter, despite the local warming in
Europe?

[https://globalcryospherewatch.org/state_of_cryo/snow/fmi_swe...](https://globalcryospherewatch.org/state_of_cryo/snow/fmi_swe_tracker.jpg)

~~~
ajuc
More snow falls just below 0C than in -10C or -20C because air can hold more
water vapor the warmer it is.

If it's -20C the water from the ground doesn't go into the air as much and
doesn't fall back as a snow.

~~~
usr1106
Yes, and it's snow _mass_. If you do manual snow removal in your yard at 0°C
or -5°C you feel a huge difference. And even if the mass is there, it melts
earlier.

